

Ask HN: Why is the Cofounder spreadsheet locked for writing? - sdrinf
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFxTXdnaDZBRkd0cUE&hl=en#gid=17

======
jayliew
Sorry, I didn't mean to lock it. I wanted to set it such that all edits would
required you to sign in to Google first, but looks like that is not possible,
unless I also know ahead of time the list of people I want to permit to edit -
and send them an invitation explicitly.

Basically, I just wanted to prevent anonymous edits (but still have the
document be publicly readable/writable - except you have to sign in first).
Looks like that's not possible with Google Docs.

I've returned it back to what it was before, sorry for the inconvenience. You
can always reach out to me if you have any questions.

<http://cofoundergoogledocs.com>

------
Sukotto
Presumably because too many people thought it would be funny to fill it up
with profanity and racist epithets. (See "Internet Dickwad Theory")

~~~
jayliew
I've been monitoring it since I started it, and there's been some "mild"
jerks, but that's probably 3% of the it all. 97% has been "good"

------
njl
Good question.

I'll use this as an excuse to shamelessly plug the cofounder-finder I wrote in
response to that spreadsheet, <http://amb.itio.us>.

~~~
jayliew
njl, if you scroll to the very bottom of the spreadsheet, there's a row where
there's 3 other startups that inserted a small plug for themselves there; feel
free to add yours to that row.

~~~
njl
Thank you. I see somebody moved that row to the top. I added a short little
plug, but I refrained from moving it back down to the bottom.

Thank you for going to all the trouble to curate this, by the way.

